# مَه - ماذا



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل من أحد يشرح لي المقصود بكلمة "فمه" في الفقرة التالية وجزاه الله خيرا.
الفقرة من كتاب مختصر أصول الشيعة الأثنى العشرية لعلى هاشم البحراني فصل الطينة

وقد احتال شيوخ الشيعة لمواجهة هذا الإحساس الذي ينتاب بعض الصادقين من الشيعة، إزاء هذه الظواهر المقلقة والمخيفة فكانت محاولة الخروج من إلحاح هذه التساؤلات والشكاوى بقولهم بهذه العقيدة.


« قلت: جعلت فداك فإذا كان يوم القيامة فَمَهْ؟ قال لي: يا إسحاق أيجمع الله الخير والشر في موضع واحد؟ إذا كان يوم القيامة نزع الله تعالى مسحة الإيمان منهم فردّها إلى شيعتنا، ونزع مسحة النّاصب بجميع ما اكتسبوا من السّيّئات فردّها على أعدائنا، وعاد كلّ شيء إلى عنصره الأوّل.


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

في لسان العرب، تحت الجذر م-هـ-هـ وجدت هذه الجملة التي أظنها تجيب سؤالك:
وفي حديث طلاق ابن عُمر: قلت فمَهْ أَرَأَيْت إنْ عَجَزَ واسْتَحْمَقَ أَي *فماذا للاستفهام، فأَبدل الأَلف هاء للوقف والسكت*.​


----------

